# Price of the pint....



## Delboy (12 Apr 2006)

from todays Indo, Diageo are putting the pint up by 5c after VAT. As publicans did'nt follow suit last June on the last price rise from Diageo, they are now expected to do so....
The Indo reckons the price could go up between 10-15c....so Lager in a lot of Dublin city centre pubs will be over €5.

I was talking about this here in work and a few colleagues reckon this could be the breaking point...having to hand in more than a fiver/tenner for 1/2 pints. I'm inclined to agree. At least it would make me think more about the cost of a night out.

Can anyone remember the average price of a pint in Dublin on 31/12/01, pre the introduction of the euro???? It would be interesting to compare prices to now....or even to 31/12/99 around the time of the millenium.


----------



## Lorz (12 Apr 2006)

You'll have to change to a pint of Beamish so .... AFAIK about €3.80 in Cork!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Apr 2006)

The last two weekends I had a few pints of _Beamish _for c. €3.20-€3.30 each (_Pedigree/Quarry _and _Martin's_ in _Finglas_).


----------



## demoivre (12 Apr 2006)

Delboy said:
			
		

> ....so Lager in a lot of Dublin city centre pubs will be over €5.



Time for ye guys to exit the Pale ....I'm still getting me pint a bud. for €3.70 down here in the sticks ...yummy


----------



## Brouhahaha (12 Apr 2006)

Still paying €3.20 for Guinness in a regular of mine in a town in the Weist of Ireland


----------



## Guest127 (12 Apr 2006)

got a pint of beamish in a pub in parnell street ( where the Matthews coaches stop) for under €3 a few months ago. fine pint too.


----------



## Delboy (13 Apr 2006)

and i can get a pint in kimmage for 3.30!!!

But back to my original post....anyone out there remember the prices from 99/2001 for a pint in dublin city centre or anywhere you can go to find out


----------



## ClubMan (13 Apr 2006)

Is this FinFacts link of any use?


----------



## Carpenter (13 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is this FinFacts link of any use?


Very interesting link.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Apr 2006)

First link returned by .


----------



## jem (13 Apr 2006)

3.7 for carlsberg down here


----------



## z107 (13 Apr 2006)

24 bottles 25cl Fink Br'a`u from Lidl was €9.99 (Now it's €10.99)

You also get to enjoy them from the comforts of your own home.


----------



## demoivre (13 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Is this FinFacts link of any use?



Interesting Clubman and according to the info. a pint was about £1.07 in 1983. I always reckoned we were getting a bargain in UCD in '83 when they were only charging 77p for a pint - I remember it well as you would have change out of a quid for a game of pool  which at the time was  20 p  . Ah les bon vieux temps de jadis.


----------



## Murt10 (4 Feb 2007)

From todays Sunday Indo

"Pint of plain 'in free fall' as pubs lose pulling power 

NICK WEBB 

DESPERATE efforts by Diageo to stem the plummeting sales of the iconic national drink, Guinness, have failed, new figures obtained by the Sunday Independent reveal......

Off-licence sales jumped nearly 18 per cent last year, while Guinness grew at less than half of that rate, limping ahead by just 7.7 per cent. 

Between sales at pubs and off-licences, Guinness saw its overall figures slump by an extraordinary 6.3 per cent, .........continuing falls from the previous year..... 

Beamish.... increased its sales by over 3 per cent last year. "


I really love seeing virtual monolopies, arrogantly ignoring their customers protests, increasing their prices in order to increase profits, and then getting getting hammered as they allow competitors to build market share at their expense. All the more enjoyable and prolonging the pleasure, is seeing the length of time that it takes before the penny finally drops, and the company eventually starts reluctantly to read the writing on the wall. 

GUINNESS WAKEY WAKEY!!! You have priced yourself out of the market. Consumers are voting with their feet and with their wallets. The only possible thing you can do is to cut your prices immediately before you lose even more market share.

Now panic is seetting in, we can expect more special offers, guinness poker nights, more discounts for publicans, more sponsorship etc. I love it. but in the end I predict that Guinness will be charging less in a years time that they are at present. 

The dayss when the only choice was Guinness, Smithwicks or Harp are long gone.


Murt

http://www.unison.ie/irish_independent/stories.php3?ca=184&si=1770170&issue_id=15221


----------



## Guest109 (4 Feb 2007)

£ 2 40 a pint in the north £1 90 for a whiskey  bushmills


----------



## KalEl (4 Feb 2007)

Was only discussing this with my mates last night...right before the Euro changeover we were in the Left Bank in Temple Bar. We got three pints of Heineken for IR£10.05 and remember that being the most expensive we'd ever seen.
That's €12.75. 

3 pints of Heineken in Cafe en Seine...€18.

Argentinian inflation


----------



## Guest127 (4 Feb 2007)

when you can buy 24 cans of guinness at Chriatmas for under €36 but during the rest of the year its over €42 then you know you are being taken for a ride. also pubs are definitely milking the price of lager in pubs. in most off licences you can usually pick carlsberg/bud/harp/heineken etc for the same price as guinness. but not when it comes to pints in pubs. obvioulsy the younger crew drink more lager than guinness/beamish so in my opinion anyway the pubs stick on a extra few cent ( anything from 25 to 50) for a pint of lager. 
pint of guinness in mcswiggans in galway last week was €3.60. which I thought was good. pint was excellent too.


----------



## z107 (4 Feb 2007)

> The dayss when the only choice was Guinness, Smithwicks or Harp are long gone.



Indeed. I much prefer to go to the off-licence and get interesting beer, that actually tastes of something.


----------



## levelpar (4 Feb 2007)

Hi , A couple of years ago, I tried Beamish to save on the price as against guinness and was found it a little sweet ,so went back on Guinness. Also was offered FREE a glass of Guinness Light from my then local barman and even being free did not make it taste any better. By the way, with all the talk of drink and driving, how come the publicans wont reduce the price of minerals. It nearly chokes me to pay over 4 euro for pint of orange as it is nearly the same price as my lovely pint of Guinnes   .The price of drink would drive you to drink


----------



## emaol (5 Feb 2007)

Never mind the pricing, it is the smell of a flatulent Guinness drinker, which the smell of smoking used to cover, which is causing people to drink it less.

Reminds me of the smells that used to come from the Liffey years ago...


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

levelpar said:


> It nearly chokes me to pay over 4 euro for pint of orange as it is nearly the same price as my lovely pint of Guinnes   .The price of drink would drive you to drink


Is the [broken link removed] of any use? It ran over _Xmas _and seems to be due to run again in Summer.


----------



## envelope (5 Feb 2007)

I paid €3.50 for a glass of bud in Dandelion in stephens green rip off!


----------



## KalEl (5 Feb 2007)

envelope said:


> I paid €3.50 for a glass of bud in Dandelion in stephens green rip off!


 
Uh oh! There's that phrase again!

It's not a "rip-off"...if you don't want to pay €3.50 for a glass of Bud don't go there.


----------



## envelope (5 Feb 2007)

Relax! i didnt go back.
I drank it and left. And I wouldnt go back because of it. Especially since a pint in there wasnt €7 so you basically get punished for drinking less.


----------



## KalEl (5 Feb 2007)

envelope said:


> Relax! i didnt go back.
> I drank it and left. And I wouldnt go back because of it. Especially since a pint in there wasnt €7 so you basically get punished for drinking less.


 
I've a better one for you...was in Dandelion last year and ordered a few pints and a bottle of Corona. When the guy came back I asked him to put the bit of lime in the top of the bottle. He said yeah, no worries and charged me 50c for it. I just burst out laughing...still think it's the best/worst example I've seen!


----------



## envelope (5 Feb 2007)

Thats bad allright. No wonder its not that popular.


----------



## gurramok (5 Feb 2007)

Have managed to hold onto a few receipts in pubs when a barman miraculously gives them...out of curiosity i kept them.
All places below did give decent pints though(neutral opinion!)

Was in Dandelion in July '06(that so called upmarket bar), was only there against my will as some fool out of work organised a party there.
Pint Miller - €5:30
Bottle Miller - €5.20
add 50c for each after 11pm

Then in Q Bar at end of October '06
Pint Guinness - €4.30
bottle Bulmers Light - €5
Add 50c to each after 11pm

Was Mt Herbert Hotel once in same month
Pint Guinness - €4.05
Pint Bottle Bulmers - €6

Was in Greyhound Inn, Blanch recently
Pint Guinness  - €3.60
Pint Miller  - €4.05
Glass 7up - €2.20

Was in Hobblers End, Ringsend recently
Pint Guinness - €4.10 (evening), €3.80 (daytime)
Pint Beamish - €3.60
Bottle Bulmers 330ml - €4.60
Pint Miller €4 (before 7pm)


If more people kept receipts, we could keep an eye on prices over time with a bit of proof!


----------



## june (5 Feb 2007)

there is now a new brown bread on the market from guinness, made with guinness. talk about grasping at straws!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

june said:


> talk about grasping at straws!


Great idea. That'll make my pint of stout last about an hour down the local boozer.


----------



## Guest109 (6 Feb 2007)

had my dearest Guinness ever yesterday in The Burrendale Hotel Newcastle  £2 75 pint price


----------



## Protocol (6 Feb 2007)

Just back from *Amsterdam*

25cl of pils = 1.70 to 2.10

That's 3.70 to 4.60 per pint of lager.  Not as cheap as I expected.  Probably cheaper in suburbs and countryside.

33cl bottle of strong Belgian ale, 8.5% Duvel = 3.00-3.50


----------



## martin1000 (8 Feb 2007)

Read in the Times last weekend that a trendy restaurant/bar down georges street way was charging €7.95 for a pint of Heineken before they had to stop serving for forgetting to get a licence. Keep up the good work guards.
Must check out my old expense claims for pre-euro prices.


----------



## lucylou (23 Feb 2007)

gurramok said:


> Have managed to hold onto a few receipts in pubs when a barman miraculously gives them...out of curiosity i kept them.
> All places below did give decent pints though(neutral opinion!)
> 
> Was in Dandelion in July '06(that so called upmarket bar), was only there against my will as some fool out of work organised a party there.
> ...


 

Would just like to point out that AFAIK the practice of putting up prices after a certain time is illegal. The Hobblers End offers a concession to 'Members'. In order to become a member you must obtain a 'Member's Card', ask at the bar for details.


----------



## gurramok (26 Feb 2007)

lucylou said:


> Would just like to point out that AFAIK the practice of putting up prices after a certain time is illegal. The Hobblers End offers a concession to 'Members'. In order to become a member you must obtain a 'Member's Card', ask at the bar for details.



Afaik, its illegal to drop the price like happy hour rather than up the price after a certain time. Many pubs do this all over. Do you have an official link?

Never knew about the  members thing despite being there a few times especially when munching a good dinner for a tenner on a Sun , what does it offer exactly?


----------



## monkeyboy (26 Feb 2007)

Delboy said:


> and i can get a pint in kimmage for 3.30!!!
> 
> But back to my original post....anyone out there remember the prices from 99/2001 for a pint in dublin city centre or anywhere you can go to find out


 

I remember pints for £1.80-2.00 in many clubs in town in 99.

Its weeks since I have bought a drink in a bar so Ill be in for a shock next time it seems!

You can still buy Rolling Rock, Stella and Warsteiner for 1€ a bottle in many places  offies I mean ), until recently any way.

If I can buy my bottles for that price, it worries me what a bar, that charges 5 plus for the same bottle, s mark up is!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> You can still buy Rolling Rock, Stella and Warsteiner for 1€ a bottle in many places  offies I mean ), until recently any way.
> 
> If I can buy my bottles for that price, it worries me what a bar, that charges 5 plus for the same bottle, s mark up is!


There's a rule of thumb that some people use called the "sleep test" for investments - i.e. if the risk/reward/volatility profile of an investment causes you to lose sleep or otherwise worry then it probably isn't right for you. Perhaps the same applies here but to you and drink?


----------



## monkeyboy (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> There's a rule of thumb that some people use called the "sleep test" for investments - i.e. if the risk/reward/volatility profile of an investment causes you to lose sleep or otherwise worry then it probably isn't right for you. Perhaps the same applies here but to you and drink?


 
Its true reducing days wasted due to HO is great reward!


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

You have a pint there alright.


----------



## BrenG (27 Feb 2007)

Excellent pint of Guiness served in The Dubliner in Vilnius at €2.57. tasted all the sweeter on Saturday watching the English choking on their lagers.


----------

